# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Ministro Soria consigue el premio: mayor mentiroso de la historia de España

## NoRegistrado

Se lo ha ganado a pulso:
http://www.eldiario.es/canariasahora...375922448.HTML

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

